# He's naked...



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nope, not Sagan. It's Vega!

We are going out to the lake tomorrow and he's the water-crazy one..so I thought this would be nice and easy to maintain. I also didn't want to worry about combing all of them out after swim time and he likes getting dirty every 2-3 days so OFF WITH THE HAIR.

He pranced around right after it was done. I did what I could just with a 10 blade and some clippers. My shears and everything else is in the shop...so I will tidy him up a bit more when I go to work. For now though..he LOVES it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oooh! I love it too! He's gotten so much more blue!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

He must feel so good


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Love it!

Flip really likes the shortest cut he can get as well, he runs and jumps and prances all over when it's done.

I think he has an issue with heat.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That would be great for swimming. I bet he'll love it and so will you so easy for summer fun!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How liberating, for both of you!! Makes me want to buzz cut my own hair!! Summer would be so much more fun without having to dry off and "do" Chagall's hair _and_ my own!! Vega looks terrific, no matter how you cut him!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Such a stunning blue boy!! I did that to Riley too when we went on vacation with him! SOOO much easier with the water!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like his expression in the first picture. He looks so "olympic swimmer" in his sleek new trim


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww he looks so comfy!!! I take my dogs down in the summer too for the pool!


----------

